# code 24 on Carrier furnace



## sheek (May 10, 2010)

The error code light on my furnace is 24 which translates to short circuit on one of the wires or fuse is open. I've already replaced the 3amp fuse multiple times and it keeps burning out.....any suggestions??

I really don't want to call a tech and pay them $150 minimum.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Look for a short in your low voltage wiring.


----------



## sheek (May 10, 2010)

how do i look for the short? do i have to have a meter?


----------



## HvacWiz (Nov 24, 2006)

*You can start by taking the t-stat wires off the circuit board including the 2 wires that run out to your a/c unit and see if the fuse still blows. that will help you figure out if you have a short in the a/c unit, t-stat or t-stat wiring. and if the fuse still blows you have a short in the furnace itself.*


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

perhaps another couple hundred fuses before you get the magic one

sorry couldnt resist


----------



## Houston204 (Oct 18, 2009)

The condenser is a common location for this low voltage short...


----------

